# أنا آسفة على لغتي الفرنسية/عذراً على السبّ



## xebonyx

،مرحباً بالجميع
هل توجد بالعربية الفصحى عبارة تشبه في ألفاظها تعبير إنجليزي "عذراً على  فرنسيتي"  إلى حد ما؟ وصفته بشكل حرفي، وهو يدل على شخص يقوم بالسبّ إلا  أنه يعتذر عن السبّ قبل قوله. أما "فرنسيتي" فأعتقد أن التعبير يتعلق  بالصورة النمطية حول الثقافة الفرنسية المملؤة بالشاتمون. يا ترى إذا كانت  هناك عبارة بالعربية على نفس المقدار من حيث المعنى الضمني الثقافي؟

.أنا آسفة  على أية غلطة مطبعية قد أرتكبتها أو عدم وضوح كلامي. العربية ليست لغتي الأم
!غير أنّ لا تترددو في إصلاح أخطائي
.شكراً مقدماً على ردودكم​


----------



## إسكندراني

السب في الثقافات العربية يؤخذ على محمل الجد
وذلك غير صحيح في الحالة الإنجليزية 
لذا أستبعد وجود مصطلح يهوّن السبّ بهذا الشكل أو يمزح به
لو كان موجودا أستبعد كونه عاما معروفا
لو كان عن غير عمد ممكن لنا أن نقول (زلة لسان)ـ
لكن ليس هكذا تستعمل المقولة الإنجليزية التي نناقشها
قد يكون أقرب مرادف قول المصريين (لا مؤاخذة) بنبرة محددة
إلا أن هذه العبارة تحتمل دلالات عديدة ومختلفة شيء ما  
ماذا يقولون بالتركية؟


----------



## cherine

أنا أيضًا لا أظن أنه يوجد مقابل ثابت في الفصحى، ولكن إذا اندفع أحد في الكلام وفلتت منه ألفاظ غير مناسبة، فإنه يعتذر باستخدام كلمة مثل "عُذْرًا" أو "عَفْوًا"، أو "لا تؤاخذني/تؤاخذوني".


----------



## إسكندراني

cherine said:


> أنا أيضًا لا أظن أنه يوجد مقابل ثابت في الفصحى، ولكن إذا اندفع أحد في الكلام وفلتت منه ألفاظ غير مناسبة، فإنه يعتذر باستخدام كلمة مثل "عُذْرًا" أو "عَفْوًا"، أو "لا تؤاخذني/تؤاخذوني".


المقولة الإنجليزية قائلها لا يقصد الاعتذار


----------



## cherine

أعرف، وكذلك "عذرا" و"عفوً" لا تعبران بالضرورة عن الاعتذار. الأمر يتوقف على نبرة الصوت وتعبيرات الوجه: ممكن أن يكون اعتذارًا صادقًا، أو تكون سخرية، أو تكون دعابة...


----------



## yellow sun

xebonyx said:


> ،.أنا آسفة  على أية غلطة مطبعية قد أرتكبتها أو عدم وضوح كلامي. العربية ليست لغتي الأم
> !غير أنّ لا تترددو في إصلاح أخطائي
> ​


هل توجد في العربية الفصحى عبارة تشبه في ألفاظها التعبير الإنجليزي "عذراً على   فرنسيتي"  إلى حد ما؟ وصفته بشكل حرفي أنه يدل على شخص يقوم بالسبّ إلا   أنه يعتذر عن السبّ قبل قوله. أما "فرنسيتي" فأعتقد أن التعبير يتعلق   بالصورة النمطية حول الثقافة الفرنسية المملوءة بالشاتمين. يا ترى هل   هناك عبارة بالعربية على نفس المقدار من حيث المعنى الضمني الثقافي؟

.أنا آسفة  على أية غلطة مطبعية قد إرتكبتها أو على عدم وضوح كلامي. العربية ليست لغتي الأم
!لكن لا تترددوا في إصلاح أخطائي


----------



## yellow sun

yellow sun said:


> .أنا آسفة  على أية غلطة مطبعية قد إرتكبتها



الصحيح قد _ارتكبتها _بدون همزة لآنها همزة وصل
آسف على الخطأ


----------



## xebonyx

إسكندراني said:


> السب في الثقافات العربية يؤخذ على محمل الجد
> وذلك غير صحيح في الحالة الإنجليزية
> لذا أستبعد وجود مصطلح يهوّن السبّ بهذا الشكل أو يمزح به
> لو كان موجودا أستبعد كونه عاما معروفا
> لو كان عن غير عمد ممكن لنا أن نقول (زلة لسان)ـ
> لكن ليس هكذا تستعمل المقولة الإنجليزية التي نناقشها
> قد يكون أقرب مرادف قول المصريين (لا مؤاخذة) بنبرة محددة
> إلا أن هذه العبارة تحتمل دلالات عديدة ومختلفة شيء ما
> ماذا يقولون بالتركية؟





cherine said:


> أنا أيضًا لا أظن أنه يوجد مقابل ثابت في الفصحى، ولكن إذا اندفع أحد في الكلام وفلتت منه ألفاظ غير مناسبة، فإنه يعتذر باستخدام كلمة مثل "عُذْرًا" أو "عَفْوًا"، أو "لا تؤاخذني/تؤاخذوني".



.أنا آسفة على تأخري في الرد. على حسب علمي، لا توجد هذه العبارة في اللغة التركية على نفس الشكل كما تظهر في الإنجليزية 


  .اسمحا لي بأن أختلف معكما إلى حد ما، فنبرة التعبير أو رد الفعل عليه يتغير و يؤخذ على محمل الجد أحياناً أيضاً. يجب ألا ننسى أن هناك كلمات ملعونة جدية للغاية يستخدمها المتكلم بعد أن يقول التعبير قيد البحث
 !شكراً على الاقتراحات الطيبة 
​


----------



## xebonyx

yellow sun said:


> الصحيح قد _ارتكبتها _بدون همزة لآنها همزة وصل
> آسف على الخطأ



شكراً جزيلاً


----------

